# Goodbye Gunner (a dog) been 3 years buddy!



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

June 6th of 2007 I lost my beloved Shepherd Gunner. Gunner was a my service dog as well as my show dog. On October 26th, 2006 a beautiful litter of 11 puppies entered the world. One of them was my Gunner. Finally December 16th I brought him home. From day one he was a great dog, never really needed and training. On our way to a soccer game we were hit by a drunk driver going 100km/hr on a 60km road. Both my friend and I suffered major injuries. I had a broken leg and arm and injured my neck really bad. Took me 6 months to walk again and i am now fully recovered. Gunner got out licked me and walked about 20 feet, collapsed, let out a huge howl and died. My dog dead right there knowing theres nothing I could do. 

He was cremated and sits on my mantle. I caled the breeder to let her know what happened and she seemed alright. But I wanted to get another Shepherd from a breeder about a year after and found out that she publicized to every Shepherd breeder on the web that I am a bad owner and to never sell me a dog. What? when I emailed her about it through an account she doesnt know I emailed her telling her I was gunna adopt a dog out to "myself" and she was a reference on the application. I found out that she thinks 7 months old for a dog to die is way to young and it was my fault and it could of been prevented. So thats why I am a bad owner :cussing . That broke my heart. Gunner was my life.

It has been three years since I lost my comapnion, he was taken from me. Now I have a Belgian Shepherd who is 18 months old. Here are a few pics of Gunner. Oh and finally getting a memorial tattoo done. It will be small and simple..anyone wanna help me add the lettering and dates just let me know as I am somewhat computer illiterate..I already have the idea and a copy.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Gunner, you were a special boy. I am sorry that your life was cut short, but you were loved, and I know that you will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for your human friend.


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

poor gunner


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very unfair that breeder was. I can't imagine how horrible it was to lie there helpless after Gunner gave you a last kiss. He will always be special to you. I wish you peace.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

The fact that breeder is trying to blacklist you because of an OBVIOUS accident...that's horrible.

Yes, 7 months is too young for a dog to pass away, but it was nothing that you could have prevented or that you caused. Not sure why anyone would blame you. 

It was nothing that reflected on the quality of care you provided, or the quality of you as a dog owner.

It was a simple case of ''wrong place, wrong time'' and the only one at fault is the driver who went behind his/her wheel, intoxicated.

I am so sorry that Gunner passed, and that the breeder is making the whole situation 10x worse... I'm glad Gunner was able to bid you farewell, though.

Gunner knew you loved him and wanted nothing but the best for him. He knew you are a good owner and you would have never put him in harm's way intentionally....

That's what matters the most.


----------

